# A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker Review



## j3ff

I am new to cold smoking.  I have been into barbecue for over 10 years, and I cook some decent stuff on a DPP 60.

When searching for a cold smoke generator I came across among other things the saw dust variant of the smoker I am reviewing.  I called the company up, a guy named Todd answered. (nice to be able to speak with the owner when you call) I explained my needs to him and the size chamber I wanted to fill with smoke. He recommended a product he did not yet at the time have on his website, it's very similar to his others, but it uses pellets.   He told me that he thought that one unit would be enough if lit from both ends to produce enough smoke for my size chamber.  He also asked me to send pics of my pit.  I did so and he quickly responded that two units may be needed.  Me being a glutton asked him to send me 3 just in case.  I am a typical American, if one can do it and two may be needed, three will get it done just right :)

I asked this on a Saturday night.   Sunday night I sent him the $$ he requested via paypall, and before I woke up on Monday he had shipped it out and had sent me a tracking number.  Granted, I am a late sleeper so this may or may not be impressive, but less than 12 hours from payment to shipping impressed the hell out of me.

A couple days later I receive the box and I am excited to unwrap my new toy. Upon opening I am impressed by the weight of the thing - it's tiny in size, yet has a good heft to it.   Feeling it you can tell it was built to last.  It's not bullet proof by any stretch, but I can not fathom a situation it could ever be in that would damage it.  I could tell right away it would take me many years to break this thing, I am hard on stuff, my father once said to me "Boy, you could tear up ball bearings"

Of course I could not wait to play with it, so I ran outside and loaded it with pellets.  I hit it with my mapp gas torch for 10-20 seconds to get the pellets lit, and after 2-3 minutes of letting pellets burn, I blew them out and let her rip.  One unit pours out a ton of beautiful blue smoke, when I walk outside, the whole backyard smells great!!!  It also makes that smoke for a long time. He claims 11 hours, but he says that humidity plays a part.  I live in a very humid area (southwest VA) and I was not able to get a full 11 hours.  I clocked in at just a hair under 10 hours.  I am more than happy with this. It's about as "set and forget" as I can imagine. 

So far I have used it for cheese, various nuts, hard boiled eggs, and salt.  I was supposed to pick up 30 pounds of pork belly for bacon today, but my butchers order did not go as planned and I am now picking it up on friday.  I can not wait to see how bacon turns out using this. 

Over all I can not say enough on how happy I am with my purchase, and the service I received.  When I called Todd, this product was not available on his website.  He told me that I could buy it and if I had any issues at all to send it back for a refund.  About an hour ago I sent him an email that in part said "Keep the money, there is no way in hell I am sending this back to you" 

I have not bothered to take pics yet, as everything I have done so far is mostly playing with it.  In a week or so I will do a detailed thread on the bacon I am making.  I will update that with pics hourly on how far the pellets have burned in it, and just how much smoke it gives off.


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks like I'm going to have to get one. I love the sawdust model, but we all need our toys.


----------



## scarbelly

Great revivew J3ff.  You are going to love using those units.


----------



## tjohnson

Hey Jeff!

Thanks for the great review!

When Jeff sent me a pic of his smoker, I knew this would S-T-R-E-T-C-H the limits of my new pellet smoker.

Well, you never know unless you try...Right?

I woke up this morning to an awesome email from Jeff and it made my day!!!

Here's a pic of Jeff's smoker he sent me








Todd


----------



## jirodriguez

*taps foot impatiently waiting for Todd to get pellet smoker on site for purchase* 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hard to go wrong buyin a product from Todd.


----------



## beer-b-q

Great review Jeff and a nice looking smoker you got there...


----------



## venture

Darn!  I was hoping he would say something bad about it?  Now, continue with dust?  Switch to pellets? Both?  Decisions!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly

JIRodriguez said:


> *taps foot impatiently waiting for Todd to get pellet smoker on site for purchase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to go wrong buyin a product from Todd.




It is on the site now. Go Johnny Go


----------



## scarbelly

Venture said:


> Darn!  I was hoping he would say something bad about it?  Now, continue with dust?  Switch to pellets? Both?  Decisions!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




With the new smoker you can use both dust and pellets


----------



## Bearcarver

That's Great Jeff !!!

Thanks for the report & Welcome to SMF !!!

It's a good thing Todd doesn't have to pay people to come on here & say good things about his products.

He'd never get ahead !!!!!

If he had to pay a penny for every positive comment about his AMNS, his AMNPS or his great service, he'd have to take out a second mortgage !!!

Bear


----------



## nwdave

Dang Todd, I was just over on your site looking at your pellets and you've got them dirt cheap.


----------



## gersus

Awesome! Will have to get me one soon!


----------



## tjohnson

NWDave said:


> Dang Todd, I was just over on your site looking at your pellets and you've got them dirt cheap.




OOPS!

Look Again?

Thanks for the heads up!

Todd


----------



## venture

Did Dave ruin it for us?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jak757

Great review.  And that's some smoker you have there!

Mine just arrived today.  I can't wait to put it to use!  The weather here in Ohio is supposed to be good this weekend.  I'm going to smoke up a storm with my new AMPS!  Qview to come.....


----------



## j3ff

Todd had asked me via email ealier how many it took to fill my pit with smoke, and if I had any pics.  I told him I had not yet tried it in my big pit as all I have done with it so far is a few piddling test burns.  I wanted to get a feel for the product before I tossed 500+ dollars worth of cheese, sausage, or bacon into my pit. 

Tonight I went and did a test burn with no food with two, and then three of the units in there.  Two was enough, three was great.  (only lit at one end)  One would be plenty if lit at both ends and in the middle.  Granted you sacrifice burn time if only using one and lighting 3 ways....

I really wish these pics did it justice, I took a ton and in each one the pics do not show how much smoke there is actualy there.  My camera on my droid phone is good, but not as good as a real camera.  Some of the pics show 2 units running, some show 3 units running.


----------



## j3ff

To put things into perspective - those exhaust stacks are 6 inch stacks meant for a tractor trailer.  There is way more than enough smokey goodness inside if those big things look like that.  When I make barbecue in there, there is barely any visible smoke at all.


----------



## venture

That does look like a lot of smoke, but the proof will be in the meat.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## j3ff

Venture said:


> That does look like a lot of smoke, but the proof will be in the meat.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


You are right - and sadly I have to wait a little longer on that now too.... I was supposed to get a couple pork bellies on Wednesday I had my butcher order.  They did not come in, and then he was supposed to get them tomorrow.  Today I got a call that the distributor would not make another delivery until next Wednesday, and after that there is a week of cure time.  GRRRRRR For some reason the universe does not seem to want me to have bacony goodness!!!


----------



## venture

No prob.  I have been there.  That smoker is a beast!  Please keep us posted.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson

Very Cool Jeff!!

I know you asked for a larger pellet smoker, but with (2) pellet smokers, you can move smoke around to where you need it in your smoker.

Keep us posted on your "Bacon Smoke"!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks great !!

That smoke might be a bit heavy, but I don't know if a little too much from an AMNS or AMNPS actually hurts anything.

I can't remember ever getting any creosote taste from any of my AMNS smokes, and I have had some heavy spikes when I had them jump rows, during testing.

Either way, if you can get a bit less smoke with a little less pellet burning, you'll have enough smoke, and less cost in pellets.

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear

Todd,

After reading this testimonial, I am thinking that me being so far North (Latitude 62 to be exact), that the inherent properties of smoke, via pelletized wood product, would cause a questioned thought of concern.  Ice here is always abound, wether atop a mountain peek, be it within a glacier or under foot in the form of 'perma-frost'.  Ambient temperture being above zero and climbing to the possible mark of 90, during the 21 hours of actual sunlite, may alter the characteristics to be slightly different than those of a lower latitude.  Being said, to obtain an unbiased and complete spectrum of accurate data, including us Northern smokers, you should attempt to gather data via ME.  I can give you the most direct and precise data concerning the AMNPS at Latitude 62, that could ever be obtained. My skill at BS is noteably seen here, as in this post, and can be an asset for one trying to get something great for nothing.. Of couse I would assume that you would not only provide the AMNPS, but a generous supply of various smoking pellets to get the most accurate review of each and every wood type offered.  I will, out of the kindness of my heart, purchase the different meats at MY expense, saving you the burden of that cost, thus making the said review most beneficial to you than you could ever imagine.  Should there be someone else along the same Latitue as I, be rest assured that they arent as adversed to the nack of GAB and BS as I.  sixty-one years of pure practice has allowed me to become a master at BS, along with other super-natural traits, that I shall be modest and not mention..  Hope this clears up the skepticism of gathering such important data, from the cold, icy north..

Yours in Tall Hip Waders,,

Rich


----------



## tjohnson

Rich,

I thought the *"Chrome Plated Limited Edition A-MAZE-N-SMOKER"* I sent you was enough bribery, for you to be a faithful member of the A-MAZE-N-ARMY.

I'll take your request under advisement

Todd


----------



## nwdave

Now where did I leave my shovel?  The b.s. is starting to get deep.  Next he'll be telling us tall tales about dancing with the moose. (Meese?, well them big critters that cavort in his front yard).


----------



## jirodriguez

..... and Todd I got some pre-beach front property that I am willing to give you a great deal on, for the measly sum of $4,000,000 you can have 100 acres of pre-beach front property in Arizona. Just as soon as that big 10.0 quake slides California into the pacific you will be the sole proprietor of what could be a booming resort location! Best start stocking up on Coppertone!


----------



## alaskanbear

Todd,

I was keeping the Beautiful Chrome item a secret---But now that you mentioned it, IT IS A BEAUT!!!  To purdy to smoke with really, but, alas, you do what ya have to..

Rich


----------



## venture

Todd says you can move the smoke around where you want it in that smoker?

I could move furniture around in that smoker!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Very cool pellet smoker!!!

I've been working on something very similar, but it's infinitely expandable and cheap!!!

~Dig


----------



## michael ark

Behemoth amounts of baffling and befuddling with BULL$H#T.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

michael ark said:


> Behemoth amounts of baffling and befuddling with BULL$H#T.




???

~Dig


----------



## jeff 1

how does the pellet smoker compare to the dust smoker in terms of heat?  How about smoke output ?


----------



## tjohnson

Pellets definitely put out more heat, but produce about 3 times the smoke as sawdust.

If you're concerned about the temps while smoking cheese, I would use sawdust instead of pellets.

For bacon and just about everything else, you could use either pellets or sawdust.

Todd


----------



## jeff 1

TJohnson said:


> Pellets definitely put out more heat, but produce about 3 times the smoke as sawdust.
> 
> If you're concerned about the temps while smoking cheese, I would use sawdust instead of pellets.
> 
> For bacon and just about everything else, you could use either pellets or sawdust.
> 
> Todd




Cool,  thanks,  I do think I am going to need one to compliment my other.  One more question,  what are the pellets?  solid wood or dust with a binding agent?  What is the binder if it has one?


----------



## axpilot

Add me to the list of VERY happy pellet smokers. I have used mine twice now, and can only say great things about them.  Between the AMNPS and the MES 40, even someone as ADD as myself can turn out great meat every time.

Jake


----------



## bigal162

I too got one of the pellet smokers from Todd before he got them on site. Now I have both a pellet and a duster model. Got uses for both of em. Todd is a great guy to deal with too, and turns out a very good piece of equipment.


----------



## tjohnson

Jeff 1 said:


> Cool,  thanks,  I do think I am going to need one to compliment my other.  One more question,  what are the pellets?  solid wood or dust with a binding agent?  What is the binder if it has one?


Jeff,

Pellets are formed under high heat and pressure.  There's a natural binder in wood called "Lignin".  Some woods work better than others for pellets

TJ




axpilot said:


> Add me to the list of VERY happy pellet smokers. I have used mine twice now, and can only say great things about them.  Between the AMNPS and the MES 40, even someone as ADD as myself can turn out great meat every time.
> 
> Jake


Jake,

Great that you got rocking with your new AMNPS!

I was diagnosed with ADHD years ago, so join the club!

TJ
 




bigal162 said:


> I too got one of the pellet smokers from Todd before he got them on site. Now I have both a pellet and a duster model. Got uses for both of em. Todd is a great guy to deal with too, and turns out a very good piece of equipment.


Hey Al,

Al and a few other customers inquired about the AMNPS, because they wanted something primarily for Hot Smoking.

I sent out a few before the AMNPS officially hit the market.

There's a place for both sawdust and pellet burners.

TJ


----------



## jeff 1

well I ordered one along with a bunch of dif pellets and some more dust.  I cant wait


----------



## bigal162

Jeff you are gonna love it. 11 # packer just hit the MES30 for an all nighter. AMNPS is working away. Gonna sleep well tonite knowing a well smoked brisket is cooking away. Thanks again Todd.


----------



## roareats

Hey guys,

After the super long mail strike in canada my AMNPS has finally arrived!

The little box that it came in is a beast! It looked pretty compact but it was a heavy one! Thanks Todd for making maximum usage of every volume inch of that box =)

I didn't realize that Todd provided pellets with the package so I bought a 20lbs bag Tragaer apple wood pellets. Just wondering can these pellets be used in AMNPS as well?


----------



## tjohnson

Traeger pellets also work well

Pellets come with the deal my friend!

Gotta have something to play with!

ENJOY!

TJ


----------



## sawzall

TJohnson said:


> Traeger pellets also work well
> 
> Pellets come with the deal my friend!
> 
> Gotta have something to play with!
> 
> ENJOY!
> 
> TJ


I Thought i read earlier that Traeger pellets don't work good in this?  If they do, that's great as I have lots of apple on hand.  Any info on "Louisiana Grills" brand pellets?  I have a few bags of apple and hickory of those as well. Just wish I could find pecan pellets locally. My local Traeger dealer says they are discontinued and no one else close sells any other brands of pecan.  Any idea what the BBQ Delight Jack Daniels pellets will do in this thing?  I think they're made out of compressed charcoal or something like that.

I'm pretty excited that this new smoker will fit on the rails of my MES 30 where the dust burners won't fit!


----------



## tjohnson

Our Pellet Testing showed some pellets burned better than others.

Here's how pellets ranked during testing.

     1. 100% Flavor Wood Pellets

     2. Pellets Blended With Oak

     3. Pellets Blended With Alder

Since your looking to enhance the flavor with smoke, 100% Flavor Wood Pellets are best.  Blended Pellets are pellets that are usually 20%-30% Flavor Wood that is "Blended" with 70%-80% Oak or Alder.  If your bag of pellets says "Flavored" on it, they are most likely "Blended Pellets".  Pellets blended with Oak performed better than those blended with Alder, but that's not to say these pellets won't.  My observation was that Pellets Blended with Oak  burned a little hotter.

The Traeger Pellets I tested, burned well.  I also tested pellets from Louisiana Grills, and they performed well too.  Some Alder based pellets also performed well in the tests.  BBQ'rs Delight offer 100% Flavor Wood in 1# bags, but also offer Flavored Pellets, that are blended with Oak.

You'll notice "Flavored Pellets" are usually cheaper than the 100% Flavor Wood Pellets.

You're not stuck buying pellets from me!  Other pellets will work in the New AMNPS.

I include 2# of pellets with the purchase of the New AMNPS, to get you going.  This will give you an idea of how the AMNPS should perform.  After that, you can order from me, or get pellets on your own.

Todd


----------



## nwdave

Adding to what Todd just said:  I get asked to advise on certain pellets locally, periodically.  I run them through a test that we've come up to validate the pellets.  Basically, I use 1/2 of the first row, around the bend into the 2nd row and about  1/2 of the second row.  I get a REAL good start on the pellets, then set it in the smoker I'm going to use it and let 'er go.  1/2 of a row is about 2 hours or so, then the around the corner test is critical then of course into the second row.  If there's a few pellets left at the end, it's not a problem, just not enough combustion at the end to finish off the few left.  If the pellets can pass that test, I'm happy to say, yes these will work just fine. 

So, if you have questions about a certain pellet, get the smallest quanitity you can, about a cup, and do the test.  If it passes, you know you've got a good one. 

And to your question about Jack Daniels:  I don't remember them not being satisfactory.  Since I have some on hand, I'll do the test for you and get back to you this afternoon or early evening.

~Dave


----------



## nwdave

Jack Daniels Tennessee Whiskey Pellets Test.  For our SMF friends in Moose Jaw.








Looks just fine.  Passed with smoking Colors, so to speak.


----------



## tjohnson

I think Jack Daniels Pellets are charcoal to begin with....Correct?

Todd


----------



## j3ff

The only trager pellets I have are applewood - but I can report they work just fine so far.  I should know more tomorrow evening or Saturday - my 2 pork bellies have been curing for a week. They are about to be smoked :)  I can't wait!!!


----------



## nwdave

Yep.

 


TJohnson said:


> I think Jack Daniels Pellets are charcoal to begin with....Correct?
> 
> Todd


----------



## sawzall

NWDave said:


> Jack Daniels Tennessee Whiskey Pellets Test.  For our SMF friends in Moose Jaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just fine.  Passed with smoking Colors, so to speak.


Thanks Dave, I really appreciate the test!  I can't wait for the smoker to arrive!  Was shipped today.  I was searching on youtube today and seen a video from smokingpit.com where he smoked a piece of chocolate cake with an original AMNS and he used pellets.  He had 2 rows side by side going and talk about billowing smoke! I was surprised to see the pellets working in an original dust burner though...it was pretty warped, lol. was deff. pre "X" base.


----------



## samuel trachet

So I am really looking forward to getting my Amazing smoker. How did your smoke turn out J3ff?


----------



## hewgag

Quick random question regarding the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker... and I am just thinking out loud here.. Has anyone used a mix of dust AND pellets in it by chance?

Results?

Thx!


----------



## gotarace

Tried it and mixing doesn't work well at all...On shorter hot smokes i like using dust, on longer smokes the pellets are tough to beat. Same goes for cold smoking.

I use dust when i put water in my pan for a moist smoking environment ...the pellets burn better with a empty water pan and the water doesn't effect the dust as much.


----------



## chefrob

same here......i figured the dust would help the pellets burn, it actually did the opposite.


----------



## Bearcarver

The dust probably blocks the air flow between the pellets. Pellets need more air flow to keep burning. Dust gets all it needs from the outside surfaces of the dust row.

My Opinion,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson

Hewgag said:


> Quick random question regarding the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker... and I am just thinking out loud here.. Has anyone used a mix of dust AND pellets in it by chance?Results?Thx!




You would think mixing dust would work, but like Rob said, it does not work very well.

Sawdust creates less heat than pellets, so some guys still use sawdust in their AMNPS for cold smoking.

Todd


----------



## fire393

Todd, I recently bought a pellet burner from ya, and in my frig mod, I like to use it, but Im not getting enough smoke in my food to my liking.  Do you think it would help to use 2 of them?  I already light the one i have on both ends.  thanks.


----------



## alelover

It's hard to tell from the pic Fire393 but I can't see you air intake. How large is it? And where is it?


----------



## fire393

to the right of the pellet smoker, 2"x10"  floor register


----------



## ctjkl00

Todd,

I really appreciated doing business with you, and believe me it's not the last time. You made me remember what good business and professionalism is all about. I received my smoker and had the opportunity to test it this morning on a pork butt. I started at approximately 3:30 am this morning and it was done at about 1:30pm. Just in time for football!!!!

I took your advice and preheated my smoker with the pellets inside of the Traeger at 225 degrees. About 10 minutes before putting my pork butt on I lit the pellets and let it smolder until the flame died out and started to smoke. I smelled the sweet smell often referred to with your product. Then I followed your directions and placed the smoker in the rear left of the Traeger.  I've pasted a link to a short video I created of the Pellet smoker in action.



Again I say thank you for such an AMAZING product.

Mike H.


----------



## tjohnson

Hey Mike

Nice Video!!

THX!

Todd


----------



## dpeart

I made another great batch of smokey bacon this weekend with my buddy as he wanted to makes some after tasting mine.  As I was setting up the AMNPS I was wondering how the depth of the pellets vs. the length of them affect the smoke generation.

My initial thoughts are that the length of them (how many rows are filled) is more time based and the depth controls the amount of smoke generated.  Has anyone played around with only filling it half full, but the entire length to see if you get the same smoke time (~10 hours for me) but less quantity of smoke?  When I fill it full (depth) I get more than enough smoke for my UDS.  Maybe next time I'll only fill it 75% full.  It does make sense that there is a minimum depth that would sustain combustion.

dave


----------



## tjohnson

dpeart said:


> I made another great batch of smokey bacon this weekend with my buddy as he wanted to makes some after tasting mine.  As I was setting up the AMNPS I was wondering how the depth of the pellets vs. the length of them affect the smoke generation.
> 
> My initial thoughts are that the length of them (how many rows are filled) is more time based and the depth controls the amount of smoke generated.  Has anyone played around with only filling it half full, but the entire length to see if you get the same smoke time (~10 hours for me) but less quantity of smoke?  When I fill it full (depth) I get more than enough smoke for my UDS.  Maybe next time I'll only fill it 75% full.  It does make sense that there is a minimum depth that would sustain combustion.
> 
> dave


Dave,

You're on to something....

Yes, you can fill the rows up on 3/4 of the way and it will produce less smoke.  Less than 3/4 full, and you run the risk of the pellets burning out.  You still need that bed of coals to keep it going.  If you want to try 3/4 full, make sure you don't have large pellets sticking up. They should be laying down or break them up into smaller pieces.  It's all about surface area of the pellets, to keep it going

TJ


----------

